# 1954 Dodge M37 for Sale



## leny828

1954 Dodge M37 for sale; The truck is in very good condition, Engine, transmission, and radiator are out of the truck, and recently professionally rebuilt. No rust on the truck, just over 17,000 original miles on the truck. I rebuilt the front axle assembly, and installed lockout hubs. I have virtually every part necessary (most are NOS or excellent used) to fully restore the truck. I thousands of dollars invested in parts for the truck, including; NOS fuel trank, NOS tailgate, NOS B-1 Transmission and Transfer case, just to mention a few. The truck and parts are in Orange, CA. Please contact me for more details. This is an easy to finish project, for a show quality truck.

Asking: $5,500.00


----------



## davek

i bought the truck thanks. dave


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

lucky one of these days I need to get mine shipped up here to drive again.


----------



## marchplumber

Did you ever get her shipped up? Have thought about an M-37.  Also thought about the M-715 too.  Both great trucks.  Already have to MV iron around here anyway.  LOL  How many can a person drive? LOL

God bless,
Tony


----------



## davek

the m37 is all in my shop here in Washington state. dave


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

davek said:


> the m37 is all in my shop here in Washington state. dave



Let me know when you get the 6BT Cummins conversion installed & running.......................


----------

